# Texte In Kurven - Freehand 10



## elwielo (2. Februar 2004)

*Texte In Kurven - Freehnad 10*

Hallo,

bin neu und hätte da mal ne Frage, bei der Ihr mir bestimmt helfen könnt.

Also, ich möchte gerne in Freehand 10 einen Text in Kurven umwandeln, da ich diesen zum Drucken (Plottdruck) brauche. Bei der Schrift handelt es sich um eine Freeware aus dem Net mit dem Namen "Sabotage".

Meine Frage ist, wie ich diesen Text in Freehand umwandeln kann.
(leider habe ich nur die englische Version).

leider kenne ich mich mit FH kaum aus.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Thanxx 
Elwielo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2004)

Methode 1:

Text markieren und die Tasten: _STRG + UMSCHALT + P_ drücken

Methode 2:

Text markieren und ins Menü; Text --> In Pfade umwandeln ( Convert to Path )


----------



## elwielo (2. Februar 2004)

mhh,

und dann ist das komplett in kurven umgewandelt und ich könnte theoretisch den text verändern (form) da es ja nun eine kurve ist, richtig?

das werde ich dann mal probieren.

danke

elwielo


----------

